# Winter sites in France



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We are travelling through France to Limoges for New Year and wondered if anybody knows of sites between Rouen and Le mans open all year? 
Thanks in advance, Margaret


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

When we went through France nin the winter a couple of years ago we used Camping and Caravans Freedom brochure. Also Acsi and camping cheques brochures will tell you who'se open.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

There is a site in the area that we have used in February when travelling down to Spain and is around 240 mile from Calais.
The site is Forest View at Remelard and is owned by an english couple. We have not found anymore in the area that are open.

If you need the telephone number then please pm me and I will dig it out for you.

Mike


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Mike have made a note and will look it up tomorrow,

Thanks Steph have got ACSI just wondered if anybody knew of any as well.
Margaret


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

mygalnme said:


> Thanks Mike have made a note and will look it up tomorrow,
> 
> Thanks Steph have got ACSI just wondered if anybody knew of any as well.
> Margaret


I think that you will find out that there are no ASCI or Camping Cheque sites open anywhere in that area.

Mike


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well its a bit to far south for you but try this one, http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/eu...campsite-municipal-les-vieux-ch%EAnes-112343/

We were there over christmas last year


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Margaret

I think you'll need to use aires rather than campsites at that time of year, look on the campsite database map, there are a couple of possibles - especially if you head for Chartres rather than Le Mans from Rouen. I don't know if you're familiar with the roads there but to get to Limoges from Rouen, by far the best way is via the N154 to Chartres, then cut across to the A10 via Orleans to Vierzon, then take the A20, straight to Limoges. Toll-free dual carriageway or motorway for virtually all the way and a much quicker route than going via Le Mans in my experience.

CAMPSITE MAP HERE


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I recently stayed at a free aire at Fresnay sur Sarthe, which is just north of Le Mans. Very quiet aire (if you park away from the bottle bank!) and a nice little town.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Gaspodes route via Chartes and vierzon is the best route in my opinion with a good aire just outside Vierzon at Merry Ser Cher, it is handy for the motorway to Limoges.

another aire on the route is Buchy just before Rouen.

Have a look at this site and you will find al the aires you want.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php

RD


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I can confirm that the aire at Mery Sur Cher is excellent and handy when en-route to Limoges. It sounds to me though that the O/P wants somewhere a bit closer to Rouen.

LINK HERE

Further north, the one at Oissel looks promising although I haven't been there personally.

LINK HERE


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you all very much, I have noted all the info, hubby now busy with map books etc :lol: We did think Aires a better idea and will only be on for one night as we travel down.
Margaret & Tony


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Further north, the one at Oissel looks promising although I haven't been there personally.
> LINK HERE


We stayed at Oissel on the way down on this trip. It's a lovely aire, with facilities. Right next to the river with nice walks (although you probably aren't interested if you're travelling through).

Try to get there early, though - there's only 2 spaces available, although you could probably park further along the road without any problem.

Gerald


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

The book, caravan club europe1 lists many sites and marks those open all year, we would not be without it, anyway enjoy your trip.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

How about the aire at broglie near Bernay. Its a brilliant aire that we have used many times. Its more like a campsite as there is a loo and washroom and is very well maintained, details are on this forum.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1386

Wobby


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi
The site that Clive posted is about 10kms from me, it's only an hour north of Limoges so I don't think you'd want to overnight there if the final destination is Limoges. It's like Clive said a bit too far south, It is a great site though and the village itself loves the English that visit.
I'd look between Chatres and over towards vierzon.
hth
Pippa


----------

